# Government Performance Scorecard



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

The State of Florida has published a list of metrics in the form of a Performance Scorecard

JR


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 20, 2007)

I wonder why the Florida Board of Professional Engineers (FBPE) isn't listed. Maybe they really don't want to see the big fat *"F"*....


----------

